# softball jerseys like this one



## djmas1998 (Apr 19, 2008)

do any of you guys know who can do something like this?

[media]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c288/jt2002hd/softball/HPIM0171-1.jpg[/media]


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, Mark (a different Mark than me) at On-Line Jerseys can do it. He is doing stuff like this all the time.

www.on-linejerseys.com

Actually it will take you to his paint ball jersey site but you can get his contact info from there. He is here in the forum to, I think his forum name is On-Line Jerseys.


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

Thats a Shirts and Logos full dye sub shirt. There are several companies out there that do it for the softball crowd (Them shirts, Sports 55, among others). There are a couple who will be willing to contract out their services.

Frank


----------



## westcoastvic (Apr 14, 2009)

djmas,

There is a place in Orange County, CA that does some nice stuff. They are located in the City of Orange. 

TAI SPORTS, INC.
446 W. Meats Ave.
Orange, CA 92865
714 685-9460

[email protected]

I hope this helps you.

Vic


----------



## djmas1998 (Apr 19, 2008)

So basically the image is printed on a large paper and pressed onto a poly shirt with a large heat press? Say I only wanted to put a logo on some shirts, could I just get a gx7000, a heat press, paper, and some vapor tee shirts and do this myself?


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

No, it is a cut and sew job. They sublimate a large fabric then cut it to size then sew the front and back together.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

If you want to do dye sub with images no larger than 13 x 19, then the GX7000 would be a great setup. Obviously you could do large front and back images as well as sleeves and pockets and anywhere else you might want to stick a graphic on the shirt. But, the image you provided is like Big Frank said, a cut and sew job. 

Sonya a.k.a. "Conde Tech" on the forum, can give you all the info you need about the GX7000.


----------



## djmas1998 (Apr 19, 2008)

Ya I am just looking to do a large logo in front and a large number and name on the back. Main thing is I want them to be poly shirts. So i have no problems with it not being a full dye sub shirt. 

thanks.


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

The printer that bornover reccomended is great and in my opinion better than the ink jets. I have had the 1280 and I now have the GX7000. For what you want the GX7000 is perfect.


----------



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

I am not too familiar with the sublimation process, so don't mind this question.
Is the poly material blank white, and then all colors are sublimated onto it, then cut and sewn.
Or, is the blank blue, then sublimated, then cut and sew?
I would assume that white can not be printed for sublimation, so the material must be white, then all colors come from the sublimation.
So you would need a very large format printer and an over sized heat press to do such a shirt, assuming you have the ability to cut and sew.


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

Auggieboy - you are right about that. Everything is white then all colors sublimated on the white then cut and sewn together.


----------



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

big frank sports said:


> Auggieboy - you are right about that. Everything is white then all colors sublimated on the white then cut and sewn together.


Thanks, that's what I thought. I know Teamwork Apparel is doing this with there ADV system.
That is a pretty neat way to do some color matching but they must be terribly expensive.
Seems expensive to get into besides the cost of a wide format sublimation printer and the ink, wide body heat presses must be fairly expensive.


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

The cost of equipment is way up there, but once you get it, the profit margins increase a lot. I subcontract out my full dye sub but do my own softball uniforms with regular dye sub. Keep in mind that not all polyester shirts will sublimate the same. I primarily use Wickid, Vapor Apparel and Badger for my uniforms.


----------



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

big frank sports said:


> The cost of equipment is way up there, but once you get it, the profit margins increase a lot. I subcontract out my full dye sub but do my own softball uniforms with regular dye sub. Keep in mind that not all polyester shirts will sublimate the same. I primarily use Wickid, Vapor Apparel and Badger for my uniforms.


Thanks Frank,
do you use all the wide format equipment or just standard sizes?
I would love to see some pics.
Len


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

I use the GX7000 that I got from Conde. This machine can print up to 13x19 which will pretty much cover the whole front or back of a shirt but RARELY do I use that size. 11x17 works great and allows for easy placement on the shirts. 

Shoot me your email and i will send you some pics. I will also be in NJ this weekend playing ball in Lakewood.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

westcoastvic said:


> djmas,
> 
> There is a place in Orange County, CA that does some nice stuff. They are located in the City of Orange.
> 
> ...


With shirts like those, you'd better have a good team. Those are nice, with the skulls.


----------



## jrod3780 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a gx7000 and do a ton of softball dye-sub stuff, but for full dye-sub, i contract it out to don alleson, I design everything in corel and send them the vector files, i think this year i did 9 teams, each team having 4-5 teams within it, so a decent amount considering you can get $75 a jersey. THe gx works great for doing stuff on white/light gray poly shirts with different color inserts, what it really comes down to is your design and creativity. Frank, off topic, but were you in a tourny in lakewood? if so, did you see the uniforms for the Bergen Dragons?


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

I am going to Lakewood this weekend (june 27th). Small tourney.

I didnt know that Alleson did full dye sub. Thats new info for me.


----------



## jrod3780 (Jan 28, 2009)

oh, cool..well if you see them at the tourny, i sponsored that team, so i designed their unis from the ground up and had DA print them. They do really nice work, but being they are kinda new to the full dye sub, i ran into issues with them with deadlines and they made some mistakes with teams i did, i actually trying to find someone else i can work closely with for full dye sub.


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

jrod - your pm box is full


----------



## jrod3780 (Jan 28, 2009)

its good now


----------



## ypooj (May 18, 2009)

Love your designs & inspired to do something like that in Oz. I am fully convinced the Gx7000 is the way for me to go, but now cannot decide on the *size & brand of press that I will need*. What do you use? I will also want capability to press other subs. Please help with advice if you can as budget is limited.


----------



## XTREMEGRAPHIC (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a huge client base and am looking for a subcontractor to do my sub dye apparel as well as design for me. I would like to give them the idea they design it I approve it and they print it lol.
Don't know if this is possible. You can email me at xtremegraphicdesign@Live.com
thanks
Char


----------



## softballover (Nov 21, 2010)

we can do full cut and sew at the best rates 
email me for info dd_fot@Shaw.ca


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's a guy who also allows you to have a Distributorship. www.Athletic-Uniforms.com sells equipment and cut and sew too.

Tell him I sent you or contact me via PM and I'll give you his info.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I can do this. We print up to 54" wide and press 40"x 65"
Cut and sew is done every day.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Softballover please empty your pm box so I can anwer you


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

His post says he does cut and sew. You also say you do it. 

Are you looking to outsource dave or did you think he's looking for help from you?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

ypooj said:


> Love your designs & inspired to do something like that in Oz. I am fully convinced the Gx7000 is the way for me to go, but now cannot decide on the *size & brand of press that I will need*. What do you use? I will also want capability to press other subs. Please help with advice if you can as budget is limited.


Full dye-sub jerseys are usually made buy cutting panels, printing them and assembling the garment. Your heat press should be able to handle the biggest panel in the set at least. Better if it's bit enough to press several panels at a time. I have Monti Antonio 90 - it's a twin shuttle with 130 x 90cm panels - this size works well for me for panel printing. 

I'm affraid, it wouldn't be easy to find large format press in Australia on limited budjet - sometimes second-hand ones come up for sale, but not very often. Keep an eye on classifieds in industry magazines like "Wide Format On Line".


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

selanac said:


> His post says he does cut and sew. You also say you do it.
> 
> Are you looking to outsource dave or did you think he's looking for help from you?


Both We sometimes need back up. We are also doing a lot of sewing in China which I always want to bring back to the USA


----------



## softballover (Nov 21, 2010)

its empty
th


----------

